# Curly hair



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Haru is beautiful and perfectly normal for a golden retriever. This old thread should reassure you. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-up-1-year/103241-4-month-old-wavy-hair.html


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Haru is beyond cute....I love his fur!!

My Brisby is a curly girl too. Here is a photo of when she was a puppy ( her tail was actually one huge ringlet) and how her fur grew out.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome! Haru is just adorable and perfect with his curly hair . My heart dog Cosmo had curly hair. Boy do I miss him and that curly hair


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. 

Haru looks fine, my Luna was the same she didn't have curly fur until later (she's now 1 yr. 2 mo). Most of her curls have turned wavy as she grew lengthwise & mostly towards her tail. Her tail looked like a tight ringlet but now has feathered out beautifully.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The wavy coat you see is perfectly normal for a golden retriever.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

A lot of english type goldens out there have wavier coats.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Haru is adorable, his wavy coat is normal and beautiful!


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Penny is a curly girl


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

Coat looks normal to me  at a young age all of mine have had that thicker, wavy/curly type coat and it straightened out quite a bit as they got older.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Gleepers said:


> Penny is a curly girl


I love her coat!!...nice symmetry. Brisby's gets a little wild sometimes on her back near her tail. I call it her "Don King" butt!! LOL


----------

